# New 24"/32" monitor for gaming.



## tejaslok (Jul 30, 2017)

Open to your suggestions on buying a nice monitor for gaming + day-to-day needs.

1. Budget?
Can go upto 20,000 for  60Hz/144hz gaming monitor with 1080p.

2. Display type and size?
Type - IPS panel or TN
Size - 24/32

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
my current monitor "Dell UltraSharp U2311H Black 23"(bought it in mid-2011) stopped working,
Primary use - gaming and watching movies.

4. Ports Required?
DVI, HDMI
Planning to buy new Gfx card in 6 months, vega (if its below 23k) or rx 480 (if available)

5. Preferred choice of brand?
LG, Samsung, Dell. Benq

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

Found few suggestions in "PC Components / Configurations":

Samsung Curved LC24F390FHWXXL  - 15,000.00
LG 24MP88HV-S - 16,700
LG 24" IPS 24MP88HM - 15,500
LG 22MP68VQ-P  - 9,500
LG 32" 32MN58H  - 18,500
LG 24MP59G-P - 17,000

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Wanted to buy 60hz/144hz monitor with 1080p if budget permits.
Will be upgrading my CPU by year end, thinking of buying ryzen r5 1600x, Will create a questionnaire for it in Q4.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2017)

LG 32MN58H 32" LED IPS -18,749.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy LG 32MN58H 80 cm (31.5-inch) Full-HD IPS Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings


----------



## tejaslok (Aug 1, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> LG 32MN58H 32" LED IPS -18,749.
> 
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy LG 32MN58H 80 cm (31.5-inch) Full-HD IPS Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings



Thanks for the suggestion, sadly since the viewing distance is ~ 2 feet, i cant use the 32"   but since many are suggesting LG 22MP68VQ-P  or LG 24MP59G-P, would go with former one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2017)

tejaslok said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, sadly since the viewing distance is ~ 2 feet, I can't use the 32"   but since many are suggesting LG 22MP68VQ-P  or LG 24MP59G-P, would go with former one.


LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS - 9,943.

Link:LG 22MP68VQ 22 Inches LED Monitor

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2017)

If the games you'll be playing don't go above 100 FPS, even on your future GPU, there wouldn't be much difference in mid range freesync (75-120Hz) monitor and high end (144+ Hz) monitor.

First prioritize on the GPU and then choose a monitor. You can pair a Rx 570 with 144 Hz monitor but that extra rate will be wasted. RX 580 with a 75-120Hz monitor would be balanced. Nvidia cards don't support freesync and g-sync monitors are priced too high. (I don't suppose fast sync can substitute for freesync)


----------



## tejaslok (Aug 5, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If the games you'll be playing don't go above 100 FPS, even on your future GPU, there wouldn't be much difference in mid range freesync (75-120Hz) monitor and high end (144+ Hz) monitor.
> 
> First prioritize on the GPU and then choose a monitor. You can pair a Rx 570 with 144 Hz monitor but that extra rate will be wasted. RX 580 with a 75-120Hz monitor would be balanced. Nvidia cards don't support freesync and g-sync monitors are priced too high. (I don't suppose fast sync can substitute for freesync)



Thanks for the suggestion, I have postponed the CPU purchase by few months, for now, will wait for AMD GPU prices to come down. Will go with rx580 and LG 22MP68VQ-P. 
I have ordered LG one (don't have a working monitor right now). BTW, Vega might damn costly in India and power required by 56 is high too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2017)

MichaelJohnson said:


> I have 144Hz IPS gaming monitor. It is really very good for gaming. I really like it's unique, amazing and breathtaking gaming experience. If anyone want to buy a gaming monitor then you can buy *144Hz* gaming monitor. It is the best choice for gaming.
> 
> **MOD EDIT: Self promotion link removed**



Specify the monitor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2017)

DanielThomas said:


> I think you should buy 24" *Acer Predator XB241H*. It is one of the fastest gaming monitors. I also use this monitor to play my favorite games.
> 
> **MOD EDIT: Self promotion link removed*



Check OP's budget instead of linking your own website in the comment and then suggesting a 30k monitor.


----------

